# I am sorry, Flip. I really, really am.



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Flip will do anything for a hot dog. 
ANYTHING.

This was our last day of 'trick training' class:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

*More*

I am lucky he hasn't tried to kill me in my sleep yet.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Last one!*

This is the last one.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha too funny!!!! I think he actually enjoys dressing up LOL

The daisy one is my favorite simply because it's over-the-top rediculous!!! 

Very cute pictures :wink:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

haha, I think he really just enjoyed the steady stream of hot dogs I was feeding him.
Poor guy!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww, poor guy! EIGHT costume changes!?!? You're as bad as Gaga. I WOULD watch my back if I were you. :tongue:

Great pics, though! I've missed Flip lately! Such a handsome fluffy boy.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

bahaha, SO cute!
Annie would have had my head by then. lol.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

To be fair, it was the trainer, not me!
I just kept stuffing him with hot dogs!

Hehe I feel so bad but he's such a good sport.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I love the second pic. of the tiger costume. 
The look is priceless.
ROAR.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Nevermind Flip, whenever you want to run away from home, I've got plenty of room for you down here.
He's a bit of a hard case!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Nevermind Flip, whenever you want to run away from home, I've got plenty of room for you down here.
> He's a bit of a hard case!


I think he is packing his bags!


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Love the photo shoot! I think Flip has the most human looking eyes.
Like danemama, I too love the flower costume best. All of them were
way, way cute!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Those are hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I could dress up my dogs. LOVE THEM:biggrin:


----------



## crys2982 (Oct 4, 2010)

That look on Flip's face in the clown costume is too much! lol I bet he's thinking, "Oh, the things I do for a hot dog...".


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

ADORABLE!!!:biggrin:


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

lol Cute. You think yours is tolerant...wait till you see some of the things I have thrown on mine outta sheer boredom. I am throwing together a post now lol


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

OMG! That is one darn cute pup there! LOL love those pics! Gotta love him!:biggrin:


----------

